# Cherche Beta testeur connaissant Linux



## Membre supprimé 447952 (19 Mai 2012)

Bonjour !

J'ai l'honneur et la grande joie de passer en beta ma première application pour le plublic !
J'ai développer une application pour Mac OSX, Linux Services Manager, qui permet de gérer à distance les services /daemons d'un serveur GNU/Linux.

Je cherche maintenant des personnes connaissant un peu le principe des services Linux et ayant un Linux sous la main pour tester mon application et me dire ce qu'elles en pensent, les défauts, les bon trucs etc. 

Si cela vous intéresse contactez moi en MP et parlez moi un peu de vous : étude, boulot, connaissance du monde linux et OSX pour que j'ai si possible une palette efficace de beta-testeur.

En espérant beaucoup de volontaire, je vous salut ! 

Léo


----------



## episol (7 Juin 2012)

bonjour 

je suis interréssé par votre demande, je travaille sur mon mac-pro a 1% avec macosx et 99 % avec linux.

j ai testé presque toutes les distributions de linux, je suis un autodidacte je me suis formé tout seul avec des livres.

pas informaticien mais curieux de nature ,,,,,,,,,


A bientôt

EPISOL


----------



## Mopad (17 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je veux bien teste si c est toujours d'actualite 

Cdt


----------



## skercrow (21 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
je vous ai posté un MP. En y réfléchissant, je pense qu'avec ssh, c'est simple à faire:
1- activer le démon sshd sur la machine Linux
2- se connecter via ssh depuis un Mac OS X (ça marche, il n'y a rien à installer  - ssh user@machine 'TERM=vt100;export TERM;/usr/bin/top -b'
3- créer un projet MAC OS X Cocoa puis lire cette commande dans un NSTask, analyser les données de retours (des petites expressions régulières simples)
4- reste à définir qui est quoi, je veux dire, les programmes lancés qui sont nommés et ce qui y correspondent à un service.
Après il y a, bien sûr, d'autres méthodes de lecture (par exemple par /proc/services).

Seulement, il vaut mieux: ssh (sécurisé) et puis stocker le mot de passe de l'utilisateur dans quelque chose de sécurisé également... ou bien demander à chaque fois le mot de passe.

Perso, je trouve que c'est une très bonne idée.
Je conclurai par poser une question : comment avez-vous réaliser ce programme ? 

Cordialement


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (13 Août 2012)

Bonjour,


skercrow a dit:


> Je conclurai par poser une question : comment avez-vous réaliser ce programme ?



Vu votre commentaire vous devez développer et surement mieux vous y connaitre que moi en dev Apple. Je suis Linuxiens d'origine et grand utilisateur de mac, donc j'ai plus développer pour Linux que pour Mac à ce jour. En gros le mot clé de mon application et la lib SSH, je l'ai créer juste pour pas avoir à taper les lignes de commandes rébarbatifs du genre "ssh root@XXXX service stop XXXX" car ma connection internet est médiocre. 

Et du coup, je me suis dis que ça pourrait intéresser du monde 



skercrow a dit:


> 1- activer le démon sshd sur la machine Linux
> 2- se connecter via ssh depuis un Mac OS X (ça marche, il n'y a rien à installer  - ssh user@machine 'TERM=vt100;export TERM;/usr/bin/top -b'
> 3- créer un projet MAC OS X Cocoa puis lire cette commande dans un NSTask, analyser les données de retours (des petites expressions régulières simples)
> 4- reste à définir qui est quoi, je veux dire, les programmes lancés qui sont nommés et ce qui y correspondent à un service.
> Après il y a, bien sûr, d'autres méthodes de lecture (par exemple par /proc/services).



Je pense que skercrow tu aurais pas mal de truc à m'apprendre. Actuellement, pour mon application il faut paramétrer les services que l'on veut gérer, je voulais pas qu'elle charge tout les services (j'en ai pas l'intérêt personnellement) mais ça pourrait être un plus dans l'application et en y ajoutant un système de favoris, ça pourrait être sympa.

De plus tu as l'air de savoir comment, en ssh, on peut savoir si le service est actif ou non, ceci m'intéresse beaucoup ! car actuellement, on allume et éteint les services, mais sans savoir leur état.

Donc si tu as des conseils ou des idées, je suis preneur !
J'ai envoyé le lien du l'appli par MP et mon mail de contact, donc hésitez pas à me contacter 

Léo


----------

